# Added TONS of new Arcade games.



## Chris (Feb 12, 2006)

Including Curveball for whoever wanted it. The categories need some work, but for you guys looking for something to do at work, here you go.

I haven't tested them all, so if any of them don't work, or just outright suck, let me know.


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2006)

Added some more. There's something around 300 of them now. 

Post up any that suck (god knows there are plenty) and I'll ditch 'em. If you find one that doesn't let you submit a score at the end, post up as well.


----------



## Regor (Feb 13, 2006)

IMO those 'punch' ones are lame, and the cell kill is also lame.


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2006)

What are the actual names?


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Feb 13, 2006)

Fuck man this is all I need, oh well I just got high score in My House is Bigger Than Yours...WOOT!


----------



## Sentient (Feb 21, 2006)

Chris said:


> Including Curveball for whoever wanted it.


That'd be me. I'm late seeing this thread, but just wanted to say thanks.


----------



## Chris (Feb 21, 2006)

Sentient said:


> That'd be me. I'm late seeing this thread, but just wanted to say thanks.



No prob.


----------



## telecaster90 (Feb 21, 2006)

Good god, you guys are Curveball beasts!


----------



## Drew (Feb 21, 2006)

300? I'm so going to get fired.


----------



## BCrowell (Feb 21, 2006)

+1 Drew, I'm so with ya there!!


----------



## Sentient (Feb 22, 2006)

Drew said:


> 300? I'm so going to get fired.


Oh my god, it's like crack cocaine... I keep thinking, "Ok, just one more game", or "Ok, that's enough for now, time to get some work done"... But then that main arcade page pops up with ten new random games that I haven't seen before, and I'm like, "Oooooo hey, that one looks neat... maybe I'll just try that one once, THEN I'll get back to work..."

...then 20 minutes later, the cycle repeats again... 

Wondering who'll catch me first... my boss, or the computer guys in the IT dept... 

[action=Sentient]is currently struggling with his willpower.[/action]


----------



## Shannon (Feb 22, 2006)

In my first 5 attempts at playing Bloody Pingu, I got 5 of the Top 10 scores. <<< Recognize da CHAMPION, suckas!


----------



## Shawn (Feb 22, 2006)

Anyone up for beating my high score on Tetris?


----------

